# Java DB auch von anderen Sprachen nutzbar?



## Henry_L (13. Jan 2011)

Hi

Ich habe ein Java-Applikation geschrieben, welche die Java DB verwendet. Zusätzlich in der Applikation werden über JNI Cobol-Programme aufgerufen und ausgeführt. 

Ist es möglich, dass auch Cobol direkt mit der Java DB kommunizieren kann? Ohne JNI verwenden zu müssen?

Habe leider nichts finden können. Und auf den MS SQL Server möchte ich nicht umsteigen.

Gruß
Henry


----------



## Landei (13. Jan 2011)

Für Sprachen, die nicht auf der JVM laufen, brauchst du immer irgendeine Art von nativer Anbindung, also JNI. Das bequemere JNA sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren (hab ich allerdings noch nie probiert).


----------



## fastjack (13. Jan 2011)

Zumindest mit PHP soll das gehen, sagt google. Ich schätze daß es noch weitere Konnektoren geben wird. Probier mal auch nach "apache derby" oder "cloudscape" zu googlen, das ist nämlich alles dasselbe, nur anders benamt.


----------

